# New Traps?!?! THE BARE ESSENTIALS!?!?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello once again everyone. I just bought some new traps (5 1/12 leg holds) and i am somewhat new to trapping. Therefore i was wondering what you have to do to new traps before setting them. I know it is best to dye and wax them but do u have to? What is the minimum u can do before setting them for the first time? Boil them? Dishwasher? Is it even worth setting if u dont wax and dye them?


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I throw my all new traps in the dishwasker to get rid of the factory greese. Then hang them in the shed for a week or two for a light rust. For my yote and fox trap, I dye and wax them. My traps I used for ****, rat, grinner I just paint them black. Make sure you let your trap air out good after painting them.


----------

